

I'm starting it.  I will describe (almost) everything  - ritonlajoie

Hello HN. I decided to start my own small, very small 'startup' which will provide web services. The goal is to make it in 60 days with no funds. The problem is that I have a full time job.
I will share the most I can do on a blog especially made for that. Please comment !<p>blog : http://www.socialmkt.net/<p>Edit : Oh yeah and please, wish me luck !
======
pmjoyce
Sounds like you're starting with a manageable but potentially useful site.
You've researched the niche a little and it sound like there could be a
market. That's a good start.

One suggestion - why not scrape or take some sort of feed (API/RSS available?)
from the vendor's sites instead of relying on them updating your DB. It seems
to me that relying on the input of any except the cheapest vendor might be a
little unrealistic.

Oh yeah, best of luck!

~~~
ritonlajoie
Hey thanks for your reply, I thought about taking some RSS feed but I got over
two big obstacles:

\- most of the sites will provide only 10/15 rss items \- I really need
specific informations about the products, like their unique Id on their side
for example. Most of the time the rss feeds won't include that \- some website
simply can't provide these feeds, unfortunately.

I hope to rely on xml feeds. Some vendors should be happy with the fact I
proposed them to help them out about the feed I'm requesting

